

Yahoo finance expert : Why I canned my cable. - anirudh
http://finance.yahoo.com/expert/article/moneyhappy/183910

======
p01nd3xt3r
This is very true; when I got rid of my TV my productivity nearly doubled.

Note: I am measuring productivity in terms of my velocity on
pivitoltracker.com

